# ECM S-Automatik 64 Grinder



## Blackstone

Thinking of getting one of these to try it out. Anyone seen, tried, used one of these?

Any thoughts?


----------



## froggystyle

BB say...

The S-Automatik 64 is one of the most powerful On-Demand espresso grinders for the home-user market.

Strong words!


----------



## Blackstone

Funny enough, that's where I have seen the grinder but i think that quote is verbatum from the ecm website. There is very little into on the interweb right now so I thought I would ask here


----------



## jeebsy

BB can talk a bit of pish about grinders though


----------



## froggystyle

CC is your man!

Nice big burrs on it though!


----------



## Blackstone

http://www.ecm.de/1/grinders/s-automatik-64/

"One of the most powerful On-Demand espresso grinders for the home-user market."

If I can't post this link, mods feel free to remove.


----------



## Blackstone

I will await for cc to chip in with his view before I pull the trigger


----------



## DavecUK

Why not get the Eureka Zenith 65E on demand, bigger burrs more powerful motor, better features, heavier grinder, slower burr speed and probably same height or shorter with the supplied mini hopper. The forum deal at £499 from BB makes this the obvious new grinder buy. I cannot see why anyone would go for the ECM unit??


----------



## jeebsy

Or go second hand and get a beast of a grinder


----------



## Blackstone

To be honest, it was just to try something different. Many members have the zenith so I thought it would be good to review something else. But after you have put it in words like, it does make it seems like not a great option


----------



## Blackstone

jeebsy said:


> Or go second hand and get a beast of a grinder


Been waiting for a second hand for a while and nothing has come up. Getting impatient of waiting


----------



## DavecUK

Blackstone said:


> To be honest, it was just to try something different. Many members have the zenith so I thought it would be good to review something else. But after you have put it in words like, it does make it seems like not a great option


That's because it isn't a great option. if you want a new grinder, get the Zenith 65E...it's the smarter choice and of course much cheaper. Leave ECM to make Coffee machines.


----------



## Blackstone

DavecUK said:


> That's because it isn't a great option. if you want a new grinder, get the Zenith 65E...it's the smarter choice and of course much cheaper. Leave ECM to make Coffee machines.


OK, convinced. Thanks


----------



## jeebsy

Blackstone said:


> Been waiting for a second hand for a while and nothing has come up. Getting impatient of waiting


What are you looking for? You need to put yourself about a bit.


----------



## Blackstone

jeebsy said:


> What are you looking for? You need to put yourself about a bit.


I have been speaking with cc but its been taking a while, like over 4 weeks.

Don't have my heart set in anything particular but up to 500 and not too large as space is a little limited


----------



## froggystyle

They seek him here, they seek him there....

The elusive CC.


----------



## 4085

I agree with the concensus of the Zenith over the ECM. Sites will say and claim many things to sell things, and BB are no better and no worse, but, they come up with good deals every now and then, and for a new grinder at £499 it is a good price. But, the same value buying second hand will get you a wider choice of used machines. For some, the allure of a brand new piece of kit means second hand is not an option, plus you could have it for Tuesday!


----------



## Blackstone

I must admit, new is a huge plus for me and I almost bought the zenith before it went out of stock and I know the black is back in stock.

Its just after speaking with cc I was considering 2nd hand as you get more for your money


----------



## coffeechap

You get a lot more for your money, the zenith ( constantly recommended on here !!) is a competent grinder but k10 barista is in that price used, mazzer major, mazzer royal, k30, even the rr55od ( still haven't forgot and will gave one very soon) all of which, pardon my French, piss on the zenith. Agree about the ecm, nit really established as a grinder manufacturer but make hood machines.


----------



## Blackstone

Good to know and cheers for the update. Thanks


----------



## jeebsy

If it was me i'd wait. The Zenith is apparently competent but £500 will get you a serious second hand grinder. It'll put the itch off indefinitely.


----------



## SQLCPH

I have testet the grinder for the Danish retailer of ECM machines. I own a mazzer mini and the ECM s-automatik is fully capable of doing same grinding quality. Just using 6 sec for 18 g. 100% ratio in approximately 18 sec.

Along with the test I did a video for them to show case the grinder. I would like to own one if I did not have the mazzer. For those without a grinder I recommend looking into this of cause. Just to see for your self.


----------



## coffeechap

One post and a recommendation! Nice video, looks like something the company might use!


----------



## 4085

It certainly looks nice But, coming into a market against big grinder names, will it really cut the mustard. How many enthusiasts put aesthetics above delivery?


----------



## Tony C.

After an extensive search for a home grinder I finally bought the ECM S-Automatic 64 Grinder. In the end it was between the ECM or the Mazzer Mini. Since I bought the ECM Mechanika IV Espresso Machine I chose to go with the matching grinder. The first couple of weeks was quite tough and I was not happy with the grinder. They had designed it with a rubber dam at the top of the shoot in order to help with dosing but it caused way too much clumping for me because I was grinding the beans pretty fine in order to get around a 25 second espresso.

Since I live in Germany right now I called the company and discovered they changed the design of the machine so that instead of the rubber dam there was now a metal grate in its place. For machines that were purchased earlier they send you the metal grate with instructions on how to switch it.

Once I had switched it out I was still unhappy because it caused very fine grinds to back up behind the grating. I removed the grate they supplied and modified it by removing the sides and cross pieces and now the grinder works great.

The Mazzer Mini is great too but quite slow at a second a gram (20 seconds for a 20 gram douple shot). That's one of the reasons I chose the ECM. On the other hand the ECM is perhaps too fast for a home grinder and sometimes I think it heats the coffee grinds too much which affects the volume in the basket.

It's a beautiful grinder and now that I've pretty much customized it for myself we get along just fine. By the way their customer service was very very good.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> CC is your man!
> 
> Nice big burrs on it though!


64 m equivalent to a SJ and a Zenith perhaps ...

why choose one and not another - I cant see any significant reasons or tech why one would be noticably different or worse in the cup than another ( when you take into account the inconsistencies shot to shot of a barista )

I suspect your looking at the factors of price , retention, form/size and easy of use , as to why you would choose one over another

They are shiny though


----------



## mrsimba

I ordered an ECM 64 off BB last year and it was bloody awful... I sent it back within 24 hours and exchanged it for the Zenith 65e (which is the one Claudette told me to buy in the first place I just wanted a matching polished steel grinder to go with the R58!)

The ECM 64 didn't just clump it clogged up with coffee to the point the machine just stalled... it then required prodding with a cocktail stick to try and clear the grinds out before the machine would finally start again... only to clog up again as soon as it did! and when it did stall the heat generated from the motor caused the case to get VERY hot!

It had a very poor build quality to it, the grind adjuster was bent, whilst there was great double boxing from BB the ECM 64 looked like it was just dropped in the box by ECM with very little in the way of packaging around it and this was how the grind adjuster had got damaged!

Oh and the hopper had micro scratches in it as well from being poorly handled during packaging!

All in all there was pretty much nothing to like about it!

BB were great though had it straight back and replaced with a 65e which is night and day different in every aspect to the ECM!

Maybe the ECM is revised now but there is no way I'd recommend one after the one I had!


----------



## CardinalBiggles

SQLCPH said:


> I have testet the grinder for the Danish retailer of ECM machines. I own a mazzer mini and the ECM s-automatik is fully capable of doing same grinding quality. Just using 6 sec for 18 g. 100% ratio in approximately 18 sec.
> 
> Along with the test I did a video for them to show case the grinder. I would like to own one if I did not have the mazzer. For those without a grinder I recommend looking into this of cause. Just to see for your self.


Nice video.

What is retention like?


----------



## hotmetal

Shades of Iberital MC2 with that worm drive grind adjuster...


----------

